# Warhammer lahmt an zuviel CC...



## HosenMatzz (23. November 2008)

Hi !

Ich hab den Thread mal erstellt um zu hören was ihr zum Thema DauerCC denkt und meinem Unmut Luft über das Aktuelle Kampfgeschehen zu machen.

Es darf doch nicht sein, dass jede Ranged Klasse nen AE- Snare, Kick, Disarm und was es sonst noch alles gibt hat und man als Archetyp "Stoffischnetzler"
nichtmal ansatzweise was dagegn tun kann.

Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf das MDPS dasein und werde wohl kaum nochmal verlängern wenn's so bleibt wie es ist.

Viel Spass !


----------



## Runental (23. November 2008)

puh, also wenn dich der cc in war soviel nerven kostet sei froh nie daoc gespielt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazyb00n (23. November 2008)

Wenn es so bleibt werde ich auch nicht weiter verlängern. Vor allem bei den Keepraids nervt es extrem, wenn genug Leute deffen gibt es keine Chance durch den haufen an AE Dreck zu kommen, das Zeug macht pro Sekunde um die 5000dmg. Und wenn man es vielleicht schafft wird man umgehauen und zerkloppt...

Mussten viele heute wieder einmal festellen: Carroburg-Reikland-Nordkeep. Die Destros waren uns mehr als überlegen.

Sind aber auch meist nur Stoffi's und die Destros haben viel mehr Tanks und die nervigen Chaosbarbaren die alles umwerfen und pullen können. (Wir haben meist 0-2 Tanks)


----------



## HosenMatzz (23. November 2008)

Mag sein, dass andere Spiele noch schlimmer sind/waren aber das ist ja für mich kein Kriterium   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein bischen CC ist ja ganz toll und nett und bietet spielerische Tiefe im Kampf.
Wie ätzend wäre es für  einen BW oder sonstwas sich einfach dem Tod ergeben zu müssen ?!?
Das endet nur dann, wenn man in einer Reihe gerootet, gekickt, gerootkicked oder sonst was wird ohne sich effektiv dagegen wehren zu können.
Aber ich kann ja nichtmal nen Rückzug erzwingen... die laufen 3 m weiter und dotten dich zu . . .
Ich würde mit meiner Hexenkriegerin sogar Schaden hergeben, wenn ich dafür ordentlich angreifen könnte.
Oder ich hätte gerne 70% mehr Schaden, damit ich wenigstens zu 100% einen wegnuken kann bevor ich sterbe.
So würde es dann auf 40 sein...

lol ich wusste warum ich option 3 hingestellt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (24. November 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt werde ich auch nicht weiter verlängern. Vor allem bei den Keepraids nervt es extrem, wenn genug Leute deffen gibt es keine Chance durch den haufen an AE Dreck zu kommen, das Zeug macht pro Sekunde um die 5000dmg. Und wenn man es vielleicht schafft wird man umgehauen und zerkloppt...
> 
> Mussten viele heute wieder einmal festellen: Carroburg-Reikland-Nordkeep. Die Destros waren uns mehr als überlegen.
> 
> Sind aber auch meist nur Stoffi's und die Destros haben viel mehr Tanks und die nervigen Chaosbarbaren die alles umwerfen und pullen können. (Wir haben meist 0-2 Tanks)


du hast bei der umfrage die dritte antwort angekreuzt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polyjean (24. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab den Thread mal erstellt um zu hören was ihr zum Thema DauerCC denkt und meinem Unmut Luft über das Aktuelle Kampfgeschehen zu machen.
> 
> ...



Versuch mal mit nem Shadowwarrior gegen ne Hexe länger als 10 sec. zu überleben _mit_ CC.
Dann versuch das gleiche mal ohne CC.

Melee sind momental total overpowert, füg das mal als Antwormöglichkeit hinzu.


Btw. wird CC im 1.06 Patch nochmal abgeschwächt.


----------



## Noriana (24. November 2008)

Eine wirklich sehr neutrale Umfrage...


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

ich spiel einen Chaosbarbaren und einen Schamanen.

mit dem barbaren hab snare, heranziehen und stürmen. ausserdem kann ich cc entfernen.

mit dem schamanen kann ich (min ner takke) alle 20s knockbacken.



also ich weiss echt nicht wo das problem sein soll mit den CCs... gut es ist nerfig wenn man gerootet wird, doch das gehört einfach dazu. gute spieler können damit umgehen. mit noch weniger CC wäre das spiel fade. es hat jetzt schon sehr wenig CC...

deine aussage hier:


HosenMatzz schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Ich hab den Thread mal erstellt um zu hören was ihr zum Thema DauerCC denkt und meinem Unmut Luft über das Aktuelle Kampfgeschehen zu machen.
> 
> ...




zeigt sehr deutlich, dass du dich nicht besonders mit dem spiel beschäftigt hast. denn es haben gerade mal die defensiven ranged klassen knockback und häufige CCs. dafür machen die weniger schaden.

als stealther hat man stealth und erhöhten initialschaden. als wl/marauder hat man mehr defensive stats und stürmen. geschweige denn von all den heilverringerungen, snares und den "schadenticktwennducastest"-dingern.

*Nahkampf ist halt kein leichtes spiel. als nahkämpfer braucht man mehr geschicklichkeit als andere, und man muss viel eher wissen wann man sich zurückziehen und wann angreifen muss.*

hier noch ein wirklich guter guide für melees. wer die wichtigen dinge dort verinnerlicht und geschickt mit maus und tastatur umgehen kann, der weiss weshalb caster klassen CC haben...

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=54163


----------



## Niburu (24. November 2008)

Diesem Problem wurde sich doch schon gewidmet und man kann demnächst nur alle 5 Sec. CC werden(Was zum wegrennen reichen sollte). Ausserdem ist CC viel anfälliger durch Damage, gehen also ehr auf. Und wehe es gibt nur einen Thread nach dem Patch der das Thema hat das CC zu wirkungslos sei.


----------



## gultis (24. November 2008)

ich spiel ne hexe , die roots etc stören mich überhauptnicht im gegenteil retten sie mir oft das leben 
folgende situation:
ich stealth hinter feindliche gruppe hau ein bis zwei leute um brights und erzmagier sind prädestinirte opfer und lauf nach vorn durch die grupep raus , dan kommt zu 90% sicherheit irgentein festhalte bzw ferlangsamungs effeckt , dan wird freisetzen angeschmissen (gott hab vergessen wie der skill heißt) und man kommt bequem ohne weitere störungen zurück zus einen leuten etwaiger verfolger werden dan von den kollegen gewurzelt, könnten sies nich würde ich sicher doppelt so oft im deck liegen.

ich bin strickt dagegen das da was geändert wird ... irgentwan is es genausoein "klick-ein-spell* system (system?) wie wow ...nen bissel würzig solte es schon bleiben.


----------



## heretik (24. November 2008)

Wenn man nicht grad von zwei Eisenbrechern durch die Mangel gelassen wird ist die Menge an CC in WAR durchaus verträglich. Klar ist es nervig, wenn dich die Beute am Boden festklebt und davonläuft, aber irgend ne Chance müssen Rockträger ja auch noch haben, wieder auf Distanz zu kommen.


----------



## Pelorusjack (24. November 2008)

Vorab die Antwort auf die Hauptfrage: WAR hat nicht zu viel CC, es hat sogar wesentlich weniger CC pro Klasse als WoW. Allerdings sind die CC's je nach Klasse zu hart oder zu schwach, in vielen Fällen aber unpassend. Ich erkläre mal warum.

1. Rooten ersetzt das WoW-Typische fearen und ist auf zu viele Klassen verteilt. Sorcs/BW können ebenso rooten wie Engi/Magus und Squighunter/Shadowwarrior. Das sind also schon 3 Klassen pro Seite, die rooten können, 30% also. Schlimmer noch: das rooten ist keine 1-3 Sekunden Sache, sondern hält mitunter zehn Sekunden lang. Es ist also ein Wunder, wenn man als Meleer überhaupt in die Reihen der Caster kommt, geschweige denn sich darin frei bewegen kann.

2. In WoW haben die Meleerklassen als Anti CC Fearimmunität und Stunlock, sowie eine sehr hohe DPS. In WAR hingegen ist die DPS der Tankklassen kaum besser als die der Heilerklassen. In WAR haben die Tanks Knockbacks statt Stuns und Hamstring, fear, etc. Statt die Gegnerschaft also nicht entfliehen zu lassen schubsen sie sie noch davon...

Weisse Löwen und Berserker haben Doppelsprint und sind deshalb die effektivsten Verfolger. Allerdings haben sie nur einen Debuff, der ihnen ermöglicht aus dem CC rauszukommen und dieser hält nicht lange, während ihr Snare nicht so effektiv ist wie er sollte. 
Hexenkriegerinnen und Hexenjäger haben keinen Stunlock, ihre Opfer rennen schlicht und einfach weg, kicken oder rooten. Castergruppen haben viel zu viele CC und Healpower im Verhältnis, auch wenn eine Hexe ein Einzelziel effektiv umpusten kann. Der Skill den WL/Berserker und die Staubsaugerklassen haben sollte eigentlich für die Hexen und Hexenjäger reserviert sein, während Rangedklassen genau das tun, was ihnen gar nicht gut bekommt: Gegner ansaugen!

*Den Meleern fehlt die Möglichkeit, am Gegner dranzubleiben*

Schamis und Erzmagier haben als einziges CC einen miesen Knockback. Während der Engi Stacheldraht zu bitter ist mit so einem kleinen Cooldown, während auch er mit der Moralfertigkeit über einen Knockback verfügt. 

3. Viele CC's sind Area statt Singletarget. Warum Shadow/Squighunter und Engi/Magus so viel AE CC's haben ist mir schleierhaft. Kann sein, dass das Crowdcontrolling in DAOC noch schlimmer war, aber in WAR führt es im Endeffekt zu 2 entscheidenden Klassen: Brightwizard und Sorc. Da alles permanent im CC steht, was Meleeschaden macht, haben diese Klasse ein Spitzenfeld für ihr Überragendes DPS. Problematisch wirds für die Gruppe, die davon weniger ins Feld führt. 

Die wenigsten Encounter in WAR sind auf 2-4 Spieler beschränkt. WAR ist Multiplayer PvP und hier muss man klar sagen, dass Meleer nur dann Freude bereitet, wenn die Spieler verteilt sind, statt Zerg gegen Zerg kämpft (finde ich).

4. In WAR hat man Instantrez bereits im T3 und im T4 dann stark. Es bringt also kaum was, ein Stoffziel zu töten, wenn es gleich wieder an anderer Stelle aufsteht. Es hat zwar weniger Leben, aber Heilung oder Schaden bleibt davon unangetastet. Alles was erreicht wurde, wird also gleich wieder relativiert.

5. Wird sich vieles mit dem grossen Contentpatch ändern. Wie sich das dann auswirken wird, werden wir dann ja sehen.


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Aha ... also so wie ich den TE verstehe will er alles mit 100% Chance umhauen?
Ich hab ja jetzt schon kaum ne Chance mich gegen Tanks zu wehren und Hexenkrieger hauen mich trotz root locker aus den socken wenn da nicht wirklich ein verdammt guter Heiler ist oder nen Eisenbrecher die hexenkriegerin von mir wegkickt.

Und was der TE auch zu vergessen scheint diese CC-Fertigkeiten gibt es auch in seinem Reich und retten ihm unter umständen öfter mal das Leben.

Wenn beide Seiten ihre Fertigkeiten geschickt einstzen gibt es lange und spannende Kämpfe. Wir spielen hier keinen Shooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mir fehlt für eine neutrale Umfrage die Option 'Ich finde das Crowd Control in WAR OK'.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Selten soviel Unsinn gelesen! Sorry aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen:



Pelorusjack schrieb:


> Vorab die Antwort auf die Hauptfrage: WAR hat nicht zu viel CC, es hat sogar wesentlich weniger CC pro Klasse als WoW. Allerdings sind die CC's je nach Klasse zu hart oder zu schwach, in vielen Fällen aber unpassend. Ich erkläre mal warum.
> 
> 1. Rooten ersetzt das WoW-Typische fearen und ist auf zu viele Klassen verteilt. Sorcs/BW können ebenso rooten wie Engi/Magus und Squighunter/Shadowwarrior. Das sind also schon 3 Klassen pro Seite, die rooten können, 30% also. Schlimmer noch: das rooten ist keine 1-3 Sekunden Sache, sondern hält mitunter zehn Sekunden lang. Es ist also ein Wunder, wenn man als Meleer überhaupt in die Reihen der Caster kommt, geschweige denn sich darin frei bewegen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele selber einen Feuerzauber ... und ich werfe nur noch selten root. warum? weil es sich einfach nicht lohnt ... jede Meeleklasse kann sich alle 20 sekunden selbst befreien oder irgendjemand macht eh Schaden am Tank sodass er nach 1 Sekunde wieder frei und ich meist 3 sekunden später tot bin. Dass sich meeles nicht frei bewegen können ist schwachsinn die machen meist was sie wollen!
Und selbst wenn sie im root stehen ich komme nicht weg ... die werfen mir einfach ihre Waffe nach ... manche Snare dazu und Barbar zieht mich einfach zu sich her und ich bin schon wieder tot.

Ach und Tanks machen keinen Schaden O_o ... warum sind oft Eisenbrecher in der Schadensstatistik der T4-Szenarios dann oft gleich oder besser als die Feuerzauberer? Das Tanks keinen Schaden machen würden halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und dabei halten sie viel mehr aus als ich. Die stellen sich vorne rein und hauen wild umsich ich werde gesilenced niedergeworfen oder mit ein paar Schlägen umgehauen.

Punkt 4 ist genau das was ich immer sage ... HEILER müssen zuerst sterben ... aber ich als Stoffie kann dir sagen so ein 20%-Rezz nutzt mir auch oft nix weil mich sofort wer im Target hat und ich dann gefundenes Fressen bin mit meinen 20%.

Ich sehe nie einen Tank im root sterben ... naja ok doch wenn er alleine mitten in den Feinden steht und von 10 Spielern umgeholzt wird, aber dann nutzt ihm rootimmunität auch nimmer viel.

Das ist doch alles Gejammer auf hohem Niveau. Könnte ich als Feuerzauberer ja zum meckern anfangen dass ich so wenig aushalte ich will Plattenrüstung für Feuerzauberer! SO!

MfG Michael


----------



## kirani (24. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Selten soviel Unsinn gelesen! Sorry aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich spiele eigentlich alle Sorten, einen Eisenbrecher T4 und einen Zauberer T2 und einen Schamanen T3 und ich finde man kann den Schaden zwischen Tanks/Heiler und DD nun nicht mal annähernd Vergleichen. Die Tanks machen nicht annähernd so viel schaden wie du als BW, es ist halt nur so das sie einfach länger stehen und wenn sie einen Heiler im Rücken haben keine oder kaum "down times" haben. Als "Ranged" habe ich festgestellt kommt es halt darauf an ob dich ein "Melee" auf dem Kieker hat, hat man halbwegs seine Ruhe klappt es auch mit dem Schaden.
Klar müssen (sollten) die Heiler zuerst sterben, aber Heiler sind (oft) ein verschworenes Völkchen die passen aufeinander auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nein im ernst, das Erste was ein Heiler macht wenn einer seiner Heiler-Kollegen umfällt ist genau DEN wieder auf die Beine zu stellen und hoch zu heilen.

Was die CC Diskussion angeht gebe ich dir aber vollkommen Recht das ist Gejammer auf höchstem Niveau.

greeeTz


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

kirani schrieb:


> Ich spiele eigentlich alle Sorten, einen Eisenbrecher T4 und einen Zauberer T2 und einen Schamanen T3 und ich finde man kann den Schaden zwischen Tanks/Heiler und DD nun nicht mal annähernd Vergleichen. Die Tanks machen nicht annähernd so viel schaden wie du als BW, es ist halt nur so das sie einfach länger stehen und wenn sie einen Heiler im Rücken haben keine oder kaum "down times" haben. Als "Ranged" habe ich festgestellt kommt es halt darauf an ob dich ein "Melee" auf dem Kieker hat, hat man halbwegs seine Ruhe klappt es auch mit dem Schaden.
> Klar müssen (sollten) die Heiler zuerst sterben, aber Heiler sind (oft) ein verschworenes Völkchen die passen aufeinander auf
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da gebe ich dir recht aber ich finde da sieht man schön die Glaskanone ... Schaden mache ich nur wenn der Gegner mich frei casten lässt. Manchmal wünschte ich mir ich würde weniger Schaden machen dafür mehr aushalten und ich bin echt drauf und dran nen Eisenbrecher hoch zu ziehen oder vielleicht sollte ich auf den Ritter warten. Tanks machen vielleicht weniger schaden aber da sie länger stehen bekommen die auch was tot. Immer wieder furchtbar wenn ich Feindtanks durch unsere Stoffiereihen fegen sehe und man bekommt sie auch als Feuerzauberer einfach kaum tot :/.

MfG Michael


----------



## BdL-Alcasius (24. November 2008)

Ich bin für mehr wirres Zeug in Threads!
AE- Snare, Kick, DauerCC, Disarm, MDPS FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*nicht so ernst nehmen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (24. November 2008)

Genau warum können sich meine Gegner eigentlich wehren. Geht ja gar nicht, die haben sich gefälligst von mir ohne Gegenwehr verprügeln zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Melee DPS Klassen haben Fähigkeiten sich nich bremsen zu lassen. Wer die nicht nutzt ist selber schuld.

und ne Burg mit nur einer BG anzugreifen, wenn Verteidiger da sind geht halt nicht. Da brauch man mehr Leute, aber kein Problem ein anderes unverteidigtes Ziel ist doch schnell gefunden. Getreu meinem Motto, wenn nicht hier dann andreswo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (24. November 2008)

kann mir einer sagen was CC überhaupt heisst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. November 2008)

Crowd Control

Bedeutet nix anderes als die Bewegungsfreiheit/Aktionsfreiheit der Feinde zu beschränken, also alles was dich hindert so zu agieren wie du könntest, der Feuerkäfig vom Feuermagier ist CC, oder der Stun vom Hexenjäger, der Stacheldraht vom Maschnisten ect.


----------



## AemJaY (24. November 2008)

ah so. danke für die Info nu bin ich wieder etwas schlauer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Yes (24. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ätzend wäre es für  einen BW oder sonstwas sich einfach dem Tod ergeben zu müssen ?!?
> Das endet nur dann, wenn man in einer Reihe gerootet, gekickt, gerootkicked oder sonst was wird ohne sich effektiv dagegen wehren zu können.
> Aber ich kann ja nichtmal nen Rückzug erzwingen... die laufen 3 m weiter und dotten dich zu . . .
> ...



Ich denke, du hast ein grundsätzliches Problem deine Klasse zu spielen.

Versuch mal eine Casterklasse.

cu Yes


----------



## Vandergroth (24. November 2008)

AemJaY schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was CC überhaupt heisst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



crowd control oder Gruppenkontrolle

Als CC bezeichnet man einen spielerischen Effekt, der ein oder mehrere Ziele in eine Kontrolle zwingt, welche den Gegner in seiner freien Entscheidungsgewalt vollkommen oder teilweise hemmt.

In WoW kann ein Magier einen beliebigen Humanoiden für 10 Sekunden in ein schaf verwandeln, welches weder angreifen noch irgendwas anderes machen kann. Der "Geschafte" ist seiner Kontrolle beraubt und wird stattdessen kontrolliert. Er bleibt nämlich für 10 Sekunden aus dem kampf und kann dagegen nichts machen.

In WAR gibt es auch unterschiedlichste Effekte, die einen der Kontrolle berauben, aber zumeist ist es nur eine Standortveränderung. Das Rooten (Wurzeln) bestimmt einen Standort, den man nicht verlassen kann, Der Knockback zwingt einen eine gewisse Distanz nocheinmal zurückzulegen (zum 3ten Mal, um genau zu sein).

Entwaffnen und Schweigen zwingen einen, seinen Standort zu verändern, um nicht umgebretzelt zu werden, während man sich entweder nicht verteidigen oder Heilen kann...

Ich denke, daß sollte CC ausführlichst beschreiben.

P.S.: Und an die, die meinen hier jetzt "Weisheiten" verbreiten zu wollen, die einer Klospülung gleichen; man kann Fragen in Threads auch einfach beantworten anstatt rumzualbern und keine Antwort zu geben.

@HGVermillion: THX! Warst schneller ;P


----------



## WarNuts (24. November 2008)

Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt das zuviel CC da ist,
sondern eher die Immunität gegen weiteren CC der gleichen Art innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit.

Oh, das wird bestimmt jetzt nicht jeder verstehen.


----------



## Lohe666 (24. November 2008)

Weis garnet wieso man sich jetzt noch über den CC aufregt oder über Eisenschweine die Off skilled bissel mehr dmg fahren wie die destro Tanks.

1. Es gibt nicht zuviel CC , sondern die Low-AE CC´ler stehen meist nur alle in einer linie hinten oder aufn haufen , so das der eindruck entsteht man steht im dauer CC. Klassen welche derzeit noch keine cc immu haben ( z.b. Eisenschwein ) stehen zu 80% immer im CC sobald sie in die heiler/caster reihe einzubrechen drohen. WL si da schon weniger anfällig , weil er bei benutzung von *purge* eine hauseigene 10sec immu auf snare/root bekommt.
Eisenschwein hat zwar ne taktik welche ihn alle 20sec sein *purge* benutzbar macht , aber wer vergeudet schon ne taktik auf etwas das mich 2 meter vor bringt und nur 1 !! effect reinigt... raus aus dem root und immernoch im snare.

*MIt Patch gibts dann endlich für ALLE 5sec immu auf snare/root.* Niedershlagen hat sein immutimer ja seid release, sonst würden die caster ja nie ein Bein vom boden bekommen ggn best. klassen :-)

2. Off-Eisenschwein macht soviel dmg , weil er 100% Groll hat nach 15sec mit richtiger eidfreundwahl. Macht ja auch sinn wenn er Heiler/caster schützen soll, damit er zügig den Add verhauen oder kicken kann. Das so ein Off-EB aber selten heiler/caster schützt wenn er mit 100%Groll auch caster/heiler zerhacken kann is schon einsehbar. 
Deff-EB mit standartskillung Deff/buff kann z.b. niemanden schützen.. fährt 20% des off-dmg und kann ab 30 groll 1x kicken. Für leute die nicht wissen was das heisst : Hexe darf mein heiler/caster 3x schlagen bevor der EB 1x kickt. Heiler überlebt sowas vllt .. caster is vorher tot, selbst mit guard.

*Mit Patch wird der EB zu einem *Berserker* .. er gerät aufgrund neuer grollberechnung in wut wenn sein Eidfreund tot am boden liegt.*
 Derzeit läuft es so Eidfreund gibt 10 groll EB bekommt 5 groll / Hit vom feind.  Schnellster Aufbau auf 100% erfolgt also nach genau 10 Hits auf den EF.
 Groll fällt nach 30sec im 5sec takt um 5.
 Nach Patch: 0-30 groll , vom EF 5/Hit ... 30-70 3/hit...70-100 1/hit . Macht beim schnellsten Aufbau..na...genau 50 Hit auf den EF. Groll fällt um 10 statt 5.
 Nach dem Motto .. ich zieh in den Kampf , lass aber meine Axt im schrank , weil war ja mal ein DD der ab und an mal übern Caster stand , weil der nicht wusste wie man castet.
 Mit neuem Grollsys wird selbst das tanken als EB grauenhaft, weil man nie groll haben wird und immer unter 50% rumeiert , was dem mob dann 5-15% höhere critchance erlaubt und dem EB 25% weniger parry. 

*MIt Patch kommt der Mirror des EB. *Hoffemal natürlich ebenfalls gleich zu ner wurst verhäkselt.

Also nicht jammern, sondern einfach auf patch warten...um sich dann das gejammerer der genervten klassen anzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (24. November 2008)

Gibt es diminishing returns in WAR?


----------



## Gumja (24. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ach und Tanks machen keinen Schaden O_o ... warum sind oft Eisenbrecher in der Schadensstatistik der T4-Szenarios dann oft gleich oder besser als die Feuerzauberer? Das Tanks keinen Schaden machen würden halte ich für ein Gerücht. Und dabei halten sie viel mehr aus als ich. Die stellen sich vorne rein und hauen wild umsich ich werde gesilenced niedergeworfen oder mit ein paar Schlägen umgehauen.



Es ist ein Unterschied ob n Tank viel Schaden in der Statistik hat oder ein Feuermagier....

Wobei ich mich als Tank auch manchmal frage, warum ich mehr Damage gemacht habe als so mancher Feuermagier...

Fakt ist, wenn ich mein Schild und die Einhandwaffe in der Hand habe und mehr Damage als n Feuermagier gemacht habe hat
a) der Feuerermagier keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse oder war die Hälfte des Szenarios tot oder AFK
b) hat mich ein Heiler verdammt gut geheilt, während ich alle 60 Sekunden mal n AE raushaun konnte

Habe ich meine Zweihandaxt in der Hand und mal nicht vergessen die richtige Taktik auszuwählen, mache ich als "Tank" zwar netten Schaden, sollte aber noch immer nicht an einen guten Feuermage heran kommen...
Komme ich in der Tabelle doch an den Schaden eines Feuermages heran, dann weil
a) Der Feuermage keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat oder die Hälfte des Szenarios tot, bzw. afk war
b) ich als Zweihandtank gut geheilt werde, und dabei Stundenlang auf Gegner einkloppe die ebenfalls gut geheilt werden...

Nehmen wir mal an, um eine runde Zahl zu haben, ein Feuermage hat 50k Schaden in T4 gemacht... genauso wie ich als 2H Tank....
Dann sollten beim Feuermage aber auch ne ganze Menge mehr Kills und wahrscheinlich sogar ne ganze Menge mehr Lasthits stehen, während bei mir als 2H Tank wahrscheinlich nicht einmal ein Drittel dieser Zahlen stehen sollte, obwohl ich genauso viel Damage gemacht habe.

Sorry, wenn das jetzt n büschn OT war...


[Edit]
Und zum Thema allgemein: Nein ich finde nicht das es zuviel CC gibt! Da war DAoC dreimal so schlim und selbst WoW war schlimmer!


----------



## HGVermillion (24. November 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Gibt es diminishing returns in WAR?


Ja. Und zum Thema das Tanks immer auf Platz 1 im Damage stehen. Liegt einfach daran das ein Tank wesentlich seltener den Boden küsst als ein DDler, und somit mehr zeit hat seinen niedrigen Schaden, oder seinen AE schaden rauszuhauen hat.


----------



## schmand (24. November 2008)

Hier ist das CC kein Problem. Es ist ein MMORPG, dass wohl am wenigstens CC hat. Das war auch so von Mythic beabsichtigt. Das Problem sind die fehlenden Immunitätstimer für alle, oder die meisten CCs. Damit meine ich auch fähigkeiten andere anzuziehen. Entweder ist keine Immunität da, oder viel zu kurz.


----------



## Sou1taker (24. November 2008)

also ich hab für ersteres gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders Order haben zuviel CC. 
Dann noch diese kicks, die eine Masse wegkickt. Ich würde ja verstehen wenn man nur einen kicken kann, aber so suckt das einfach. Ich verweise mal auf den thread, ist eigentlich schon fast das gleiche Thema:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=77541&st=0
Der CC wird halt schön abgewechselt. Mal der, mal der...Ich bin eh dafür das man mit CC nur einen aufhalten kann statt mehrere. Hoffen wir das der Patch schnell kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (24. November 2008)

Irgendwie sind viele zu sehr auf die Schadensstatistik am Ende der Szenarios fixiert. Mag sein, dass ein Eisenbrecher AUF DAUER viel Schaden macht, allerdings ist es für die Heiler sehr leicht, den Schaden zu heilen. Eine Gruppenheilung und der Schaden von mehreren Schlägen des Eisenbrechers ist gegengeheilt. Zudem ist der Schaden auch AE-Schaden, was die Zahlen künstlich in die Höhe treibt, aber kaum effektiv ist. Der Eisenbrecher ist eben ein Tank. 
Die DDler machen im Gegensatz dazu extrem viel Schaden in sehr kurzer Zeit, sodass es sehr schwierig wird für die Heiler, diesen Schaden gegenzuheilen. Genau das ist aber der Sinn. Lieber mit kurzen, starken Schadensspitzen einen Gegner umgehauen, als 10min zugeschlagen, ohne dass jemand umfällt.

Sorry für OT.
Zum Thema: Im Einzelnen sind die CC-Fähigkeiten eigentlich ganz ausgeglichen, aber gezielt mehrfach eingesetzt (z.B. 3 Zauberinnen/Feuermagier) sind sie zu extrem. Aber mit der angekündigten Immunität wird dieser Mehrfacheinsatz wieder abgeschächt und die Balance meiner Meinung nach hergestellt.

Kurze Frage noch: Wirkt die Immunität auch bei Snares? Wenn ja, wäre dies wohl ein ziemlicher Nerf für die Melees, da man in der Regel niemanden in 5s/9s tot bekommt, aber dann ständig hinterherlaufen müsste. Speziell die Hexen/Hexenjäger hätten dann wohl Probleme, die Ziele auch umzuhauen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Menander (24. November 2008)

Sou1taker schrieb:


> also ich hab für ersteres gestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wenn das passiert, dass man nurnoch einen Kicken kann, wirste aber merken, dass die Heilung die du erhälst bedeutend weniger wird.
Sowohl Schamanen als auch Zeloten haben n AE Kick um sich lästige Feinde vom Pelz zu halten. Wenn an mir 2 Eisenbrecher dranstehen und ich einen davon wegkicke, hab ich immer noch einen, der mir das Leben schwer macht und wenig Schaden machen die ja nicht grad.
Wobei beim Schamanen der AE Kick so aussieht, dass ich mit wegfliege, in den meisten der Fällen und das Pech haben kann direkt wieder neben den beiden zu landen.
Wenn die das so ändern, das Heiler ihren AE behalten und Melee´s nur einen würd ich aus meiner Sicht sagen ok, aber bitte nicht generell.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (24. November 2008)

Aus Heilersicht muss ich sagen das ich auf meinen AE-Kick angewiesen bin.

Wenn ein Eisenbrecher an mir dran steht (das ist noch recht harmlos im Vergleich zu nem Weißen Löwen oder gar nem Hexenjäger) hab ich nur 2 Chancen: Ich schmeiss ihn weg oder ich spiele mit ihm herum.

Klar - Ein Eisenbrecher bekommt mich nicht tod - ich ihn aber auch ned - zumindest ned vernünftig schnell.

Während der Zeit in der ich gegen den Eisenbrecher kämpfe kann ich bestenfalls einzelne Hots auf die Ziele entbehren. Eine sehr unangenehme Situation.
Generell finde ich Eisenbrecher fast unangenehmer als weiße Löwen und Hexenjäger. Bei beiden kann ich ca. 20 Sekunden gegenhalten wenn ich "Hau mich nich" reinwerfe und mich nur aufs Überleben konzentriere. In der Zeit hat hoffentlich irgendwer den Typen platt gemacht. Aber Eisenbrecher brauchen schon mehr als einen Gegner das sie vernünftig down gehen. Nur weil dir einer hilft ist die Sache da nicht gegessen. Die prügeln sicher noch ne Minute auf dir rum bevor sie umfallen. Und genau deswegen brauchen wir unseren Kick


----------



## Rauron (24. November 2008)

Also ich les andauernd in irgenwelchen Threads wegen CC, dass man dauernd im Sekundentakt gerooted, gekickt usw. wird ...
Vllt. sollte man sich mal überlegen, dass man solo gegen andere, die als Grp zusammenspielen und auch für die Gruppe ihr CC ausnutzen dementsprechend weniger Chancen hat. Wenn man selbst in einer Grp spielt und als Hexenkriegerin bzw. Hexenjäger entkommt das Ziel mit 10% Leben, dann hätt es das nicht getan, wenn man selbst in Grp gespielt hätte, dann hätt nämlich der zweite Schleicher gereicht um das Ziel umzuhauen ... oder alternativ der FernDD, der mit draufgehalten hätte, hätte den Rest getan ... oder nochmal alternativ hätte ein Gruppenmitglied nochmals ein Root dispellen können ... dieses Mimimi, dass man solo da nix reißen kann, kann ich langsam nimmer hören.


----------



## Sou1taker (24. November 2008)

wer redet hier von solo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (24. November 2008)

Lohe666 schrieb:


> Weis garnet wieso man sich jetzt noch über den CC aufregt oder über Eisenschweine die Off skilled bissel mehr dmg fahren wie die destro Tanks.
> 
> 1. Es gibt nicht zuviel CC , sondern die Low-AE CC´ler stehen meist nur alle in einer linie hinten oder aufn haufen , so das der eindruck entsteht man steht im dauer CC. Klassen welche derzeit noch keine cc immu haben ( z.b. Eisenschwein ) stehen zu 80% immer im CC sobald sie in die heiler/caster reihe einzubrechen drohen. WL si da schon weniger anfällig , weil er bei benutzung von *purge* eine hauseigene 10sec immu auf snare/root bekommt.
> Eisenschwein hat zwar ne taktik welche ihn alle 20sec sein *purge* benutzbar macht , aber wer vergeudet schon ne taktik auf etwas das mich 2 meter vor bringt und nur 1 !! effect reinigt... raus aus dem root und immernoch im snare.
> ...



Du scheinst da was verpasst zu haben. Die Grolländerung vom Eisenbrecher wird so nicht kommen, weil es sich in der Beta vom Patch als scheisse raus gestellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## crazyb00n (24. November 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> du hast bei der umfrage die dritte antwort angekreuzt, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein aber ich wollte es erst anklicken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelorusjack (24. November 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Selten soviel Unsinn gelesen! Sorry aber das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Feuermagier hat man auch gut reden, ich habe selber einen und weiss, warum es sich als BW so schön und einfach spielt. Wenn dir ein 20% Rezz nicht nutzt ist es, weil du am falschen Ort gerezzt wirst! Ausserdem dauert es 5 Sekunden bis du dank Hots oder Heal wieder bei 100% Leben bist. Rezzen sollte man nicht, wenn ein paar Meleer bereits auf einen kloppen. Rezzen hat einen grossen Radius und zweitens haben Instarezzer auch einen Knockback. 

Und wenn du nicht rootest, weil, sich der Gegner aus dem Root befreit oder befreien könnte, dann bist selber schuld. Könnte ja sein, dass der Engi Stacheldraht wirft oder der Schattenkrieger seinen Root oder Knockback anwirft, so dass du doch noch davon kommst. 
Randed DD sehen die Tanks ja kommen, es bleibt ihnen genug Zeit zu entscheiden, ob sie stehen bleiben oder sich in Sicherheit bringen sollen. Ein geheilter BW hat IMMER Chancen sich vor einem Meleer in Sicherheit zu bringen! Der BW ist in WAR die letzte Klasse, die sich über Meleer aufregen sollte. 

Weiss auch nicht wo du den Käse hernimmst, dass Eisenbrecher mehr Schaden als T4 Sorcs und BW's mache. Das stimmt weder im Szenario. noch im RvR, auf jeden Fall sieht man so etwas nur dann, wenn keine BW's anwesend sind oder diese zu tief im Rang sind (an dem Tag, an dem ein Eisenbrecher in einem Szenario mehr Schaden macht als ich, lösche ich den Char). Der einzige Grund warum Eisenbrecher gut Damage machen ist, dass sie lange genug leben und gut Heilung erhalten, während andere Klassen nicht beliebt bei Heilern sind. 15 Minuten lang zu überleben und permanent Damage austeilen zu können (auch wenn es nicht reicht für Kills) bringt auch was auf der Damageliste, klar. In der Schadenstatistik kann eh fast jede Klasse glänzen, aber die ist nicht alleine relevant. *Revelant ist Burstschaden, der tatsächlich zum Tod führt, denn 1000 Damage erhalten ist egal, wenn man für 1000 Damage geheilt wird.* Oder ist es nicht interessant zu sehen, wie schwer es wird, wenn Sorcs und BW im Team fehlen?

Wenn du einen Tank nie im Root sterben siehst, dann spiel auch mal Tank(s). Der Grossteil des Schadens, den man als Tank nimmt, kommt auf jeden Fall NICHT von den Meleern. Er kommt von den Castern, die gut geschützt im Hintergrund stehen - Tanks sind stark gepanzert gegen alle anderen Meleer und auch gegen Bogenschützen und Schützen. 

Mfg Lumi


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

@Pelorusjack

/sign

der post ist sehr treffend find ich


----------



## Aranai (24. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Aus Heilersicht muss ich sagen das ich auf meinen AE-Kick angewiesen bin.
> 
> Wenn ein Eisenbrecher an mir dran steht (das ist noch recht harmlos im Vergleich zu nem Weißen Löwen oder gar nem Hexenjäger) hab ich nur 2 Chancen: Ich schmeiss ihn weg oder ich spiele mit ihm herum.
> 
> ...




Kann ich nur zustimmen. An dem CC der Heiler DARF man einfach nichts verändern. Wenn n Eisenbrecher durchkommt, dann ist das ernsthaft schlimmer als ein WH/WL. Da kriegt man eig nichts mehr zustande auser n paar Hots werfen, weil die EB einfach nicht down gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


N WH/WL kann man ja noch kicken, obwohl die schlauen HW kloppen auf dich ein, machen diesen komischen "Ich-beweg-mich-und-krieg-derbe-AUA-Dot" und wenn ich dort nicht aufpasse, bin ich weg vom Fenster.


----------



## softcake_orange (24. November 2008)

1. Ranged DPS hat einfach eine zu große Lobby in WAR.
2. Leichte Nahkampf DDs haben so gut wie keine Lobby.
3. Szenarien ähneln sich zu sehr und sind meist auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt (siehe dazu auch 1.).
4. Wird es hoffentlich bald weitläufigere Szenarien geben, so dass sich das Kampfgeschehen etwas verteilt und nicht immer alle von einem gleichen Punkt starten, bzw widerbelebt werden. Denn das führt nur zum Massenzerg (siehe dazu auch 1.)


----------



## DerTingel (24. November 2008)

sorry, aber die umfrage ist totaler murx. 
gorb übersetzt lautet deine umfrage:
1: CC ist der totale mist in WAR. 
2: jeder der hierfür stimmt, hat keinen plan und ist ein noob.
3: NOOB

ich finde die crowd control genau richtig. was soll man als heiler machen, wenn man keine cc hätte? dann würde man innerhalb von wenigen sekunden im dreck liegen. 
des weiteren hat man ja auch möglichkeiten dieser möglichst gut aus dem weg zu gehen. wenn man z.b. in tor anroc in die lava gekickt wird, dann ist man zu 99% selber schuld. wenn man beim burgraid von der mauer gekickt wird, dann ist mans ebenfalls schuld. 
mir kommt es beim durchlesen des threads so vor, als würden sich manche einfach nur die cc wie in wow wünschen. sheep hier, fear da und man kann nichts dagegen machen....supi.
witzig find ich auch, dass die ordler weinen wegen skills wie "wind des wahnsinns" vom zeloten, alles so imba cc, im gegenzug aber auch die destros heulen, weil ja so viele ordler kicken können. 
ich hoffe nur, dass mythic auf keine der beiden heulerseiten hört und nur feintuning und bug-beseitigung betreibt. 
mfg


----------



## HosenMatzz (24. November 2008)

ich hätte womöglich dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich natürlich hauptsächlich von t4 spreche.
im t3 stören ja hauptsächlich die anroc lava-kicks... aber das ist ja was anderes.
ob es jetzt um eine zu hohe menge von cc geht oder weshalb sie sonst bei war so störend sind ist ja egal.
fact ist, es gibt viele davon, sie werden zu schlecht durch schaden gebrochen, halten zu lange und haben oft weniger cooldown als die entroot skills.
aber wenn ich z.B. lese wie mir hier einer verklickern will, dass er mal 1,2 heiler oder bw's schnetzelt um dann beim zurücklaufen nen root zu kriegen und sich dann zu entrooten, dann gibt es die möglichkeiten a) er spielt nichtmal ne hexe und erzählt irgend nen rotz b) ist nicht im t4 oder c) beides....
und natürlich bin ich als hexe am fundamentalsten davon betroffen weil ich zwangsläufig in der casterreihe auftauche und als feind nr.1 auch ungern gesehen bin... aber so dinger wie "spiel lieber mal nen caster" sind natürlich unsinn... genau wie vom marauder am anfang. als marauder ist das problem einfach nicht so vorhanden weil man wesentlich länger lebt und sich später seine squishies einfach an land ziehen kann dann noch 2 sprints usw.
als hexe poppst du ausm schatten versuchst deinen gegner in minimalzeit zu häxeln um dann abzuhaun bzw. zu sterben.
sieht in der praxis aus wie folgt : enfeebling strike, kuss, silence, on your knees.. und sehen was noch so geht 
vielleicht noch hier und da ein schneiden reinwerfen. jeder kann gerne seine meinung äußern und erklären, aber was jemand meint wenn er sagt das melees OP wären versteh ich nicht und finds  gerade noch lustig.
auch zustimmen kann ich dem poster bezüglich der lobby von melees bzw ranged.
ranged ist leichter, hat vorteile und wird auch als logische folge mehr gespielt. ( hab auch noch nen schami, bevor hier geraune los geht )
deswegen sollte man doch trotzdem versuchen zumindest halbwegs objektiv zu bleiben.
jeder 40er bw weiß, das er nicht viel zu fürchten hat wenn er im mop steht.
und zu guter letzt komm mir hier bitte niemand mit hexen sind OP, die können 1on1 jede klasse umhaun.
stimmt erstens bei gleichem skill nicht ganz und selbst wenn ... was nützt es mir wenn ich jeden weghaun kann solang er alleine rumsteht, bei war aber nunmal gruppen gegeneinander kämpfen und ich dann ne chance habe alle x versuche einen bw mit mir ins grab zu nehmen ?


----------



## DerTingel (24. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> und natürlich bin ich als hexe am fundamentalsten davon betroffen weil ich zwangsläufig in der casterreihe auftauche und als feind nr.1 auch ungern gesehen bin... aber so dinger wie "spiel lieber mal nen caster" sind natürlich unsinn... genau wie vom marauder am anfang. als marauder ist das problem einfach nicht so vorhanden weil man wesentlich länger lebt und sich später seine squishies einfach an land ziehen kann dann noch 2 sprints usw.
> als hexe poppst du ausm schatten versuchst deinen gegner in minimalzeit zu häxeln um dann abzuhaun bzw. zu sterben.
> sieht in der praxis aus wie folgt : enfeebling strike, kuss, silence, on your knees.. und sehen was noch so geht
> vielleicht noch hier und da ein schneiden reinwerfen. jeder kann gerne seine meinung äußern und erklären, aber was jemand meint wenn er sagt das melees OP wären versteh ich nicht und finds  gerade noch lustig.
> ...



ich bin zwar noch nicht lvl 40, aber schon im t4 unterwegs. 
und da ichs objektiv sehe, bleibe ich bei der meinung, dass es so gut ist, wie es eben ist. als hexe machst du nunmal massig schaden in kürzester zeit. irgendwie muss man sich doch dagegen verteidigen können, und das geht eben durch cc. 
die einzige möglichkeit wäre, den schaden einiger melee dps klassen runterzuschrauben, wenn die cc weniger effektiv sein soll. dann würde aber auch wieder geheult werden. 
wenn ich ohne cc von ner melee dps klasse angegriffen werde, dann liege ich als stoffie in spätestens 5 sekunden im dreck. klar, dass ihr das gerne hättet, aber vielleicht solltet ihr/solltest du mal objektiv sein, wenn du es schon von anderen forderst. 
und das du dir keine leicht zu spielende klasse ausgesucht hast, sollte dir klar sein. aber anstatt hier nach nerfs zu schreien, solltest du dir lieber ne gute gruppe suchen, und mit ihr dein teamplay perfektionieren. denn m.e. ist die hexe einer der am schwierigsten zu spielende klasse in random groups.
mfg


----------



## Peraine1 (24. November 2008)

Ich sehe das Problem in der Anzahl der Gegner. Wenn ich einem Gegner sein CC wegnehmen ist er natürlich Opfer und so gönne ich es ihm. Aber wann sieht man mal EIN Gegner? Vor allem in Szenarien und bei Keepschlachten steht doch da immer ein Bulk. Und wenn du dann so eine schöne Caster/Bogi/Heiler Kombination hast,  kommst du aus dem Stealth, wirst gekickt, läufst hin, wirst wieder gekickt, läufst wieder hin wirst wieder gekickt... während der ganzen Zeit schluckt man natürlich die volle Breitseite Damage und selbst wenn deine Gruppe nur aus Heilern besteht steht denen der Schweiß auf der Stirn. Da kommt man sich halt echt überflüssig vor.

Und ja, es gibt genug Situationen wo man nur durch die Gegend gegolft wird oder am Boden liegt oder entwaffnet ist bis man tot ist und man nicht einmal eine Fähigkeit einsetzen kann. Ein Immunitätstimer würden hier helfen. Den hat Mythic aber scheinbar seit DaoC wieder verlernt.


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem in der Anzahl der Gegner. Wenn ich einem Gegner sein CC wegnehmen ist er natürlich Opfer und so gönne ich es ihm. Aber wann sieht man mal EIN Gegner? Vor allem in Szenarien und bei Keepschlachten steht doch da immer ein Bulk. Und wenn du dann so eine schöne Caster/Bogi/Heiler Kombination hast,  kommst du aus dem Stealth, wirst gekickt, läufst hin, wirst wieder gekickt, läufst wieder hin wirst wieder gekickt... während der ganzen Zeit schluckt man natürlich die volle Breitseite Damage und selbst wenn deine Gruppe nur aus Heilern besteht steht denen der Schweiß auf der Stirn. Da kommt man sich halt echt überflüssig vor.
> 
> Und ja, es gibt genug Situationen wo man nur durch die Gegend gegolft wird oder am Boden liegt oder entwaffnet ist bis man tot ist und man nicht einmal eine Fähigkeit einsetzen kann. Ein Immunitätstimer würden hier helfen. Den hat Mythic aber scheinbar seit DaoC wieder verlernt.




der timer kommt mit dem nächsten patch

ansonsten: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=54163


----------



## clickrush (24. November 2008)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem in der Anzahl der Gegner. Wenn ich einem Gegner sein CC wegnehmen ist er natürlich Opfer und so gönne ich es ihm. Aber wann sieht man mal EIN Gegner? Vor allem in Szenarien und bei Keepschlachten steht doch da immer ein Bulk. Und wenn du dann so eine schöne Caster/Bogi/Heiler Kombination hast,  kommst du aus dem Stealth, wirst gekickt, läufst hin, wirst wieder gekickt, läufst wieder hin wirst wieder gekickt... während der ganzen Zeit schluckt man natürlich die volle Breitseite Damage und selbst wenn deine Gruppe nur aus Heilern besteht steht denen der Schweiß auf der Stirn. Da kommt man sich halt echt überflüssig vor.
> 
> Und ja, es gibt genug Situationen wo man nur durch die Gegend gegolft wird oder am Boden liegt oder entwaffnet ist bis man tot ist und man nicht einmal eine Fähigkeit einsetzen kann. Ein Immunitätstimer würden hier helfen. Den hat Mythic aber scheinbar seit DaoC wieder verlernt.




der timer kommt mit dem nächsten patch

ansonsten: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=54163


----------



## HosenMatzz (24. November 2008)

ja mal abwarten wie es nach dem nächsten patch aussieht.
ich habe ja auch anfangs nu geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiter mache wenn es so bleibt. je nachdem wie effektiv die änderungen sind überlege ich mir das natürlich nochmal.
und natürlich brauchen caster auch cc um sich dmg maschinen wie hk vom leibe zu halten, aber da jede klasse mehrere hat und nicht zu vergessen die moral fähigkeiten und dazu noch fast immer im pulk sind, geht die cc weit über "oh-shit" ich zieh meinen kopf aus der schlinge hinaus...
sondern zu "haha fang mich doch dummer melee" "kannste nit ?.. ich weiß ! lmao"


sehr treffend aus nem englischen forum xD

"Rangehammer : Age of Crowd Control"


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> ja mal abwarten wie es nach dem nächsten patch aussieht.
> ich habe ja auch anfangs nu geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiter mache wenn es so bleibt. je nachdem wie effektiv die änderungen sind überlege ich mir das natürlich nochmal.
> und natürlich brauchen caster auch cc um sich dmg maschinen wie hk vom leibe zu halten, aber da jede klasse mehrere hat und nicht zu vergessen die moral fähigkeiten und dazu noch fast immer im pulk sind, geht die cc weit über "oh-shit" ich zieh meinen kopf aus der schlinge hinaus...
> sondern zu "haha fang mich doch dummer melee" "kannste nit ?.. ich weiß ! lmao"
> ...



das ist typisch. spieler denken immer das balancing ist schuld wenn sie auf die kappe bekommen. weiter oben hab ich einen ausführlichen melee guide verlinkt der weiterhilft.
ich selber spiel heiler und melee, hab also selber wenig cc.


----------



## schmand (25. November 2008)

Ich habe für gar nichts gestimmt. Der TS hat wohl keine Ahnung, wie man sachliche Umfragen formuliert. Gröbste Frechheit, hier eigene Frust als Umfrage zu verkaufen. Bezüglich des angeglichen CC Problems habe ich auf der 2. Seite schon was geschrieben. Ich mache gleich ein Thread auf und starte eine Umfrage:

*Bin ich super Toll ?*
_1. Ja das bist du /bow_
_2. Ich bin zu blöd um diese Frage zu beantworten, sie ist zu hoch für mich._
_3. Ich denken nicht können, ich also nicht antworten._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe Umfragen, die bereits eine vorgegebene Antwort beinhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (25. November 2008)

Ich bild mir meine Meinung nach dem nächsten Patch. Derzeit ist es zugegeben frustrierend, von drei Ordnungsspielern im Dauer-Root-Stun-Knockdown jongliert werden zu können, abe hey... immerhin beschäftige ich in der Zeit drei Spieler.


----------



## Daby (25. November 2008)

bin auch der Meinung abwarten...

aber das thema nervt nicht nur Zerstörung


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich bild mir meine Meinung nach dem nächsten Patch. Derzeit ist es zugegeben frustrierend, von drei Ordnungsspielern im Dauer-Root-Stun-Knockdown jongliert werden zu können, abe hey... immerhin beschäftige ich in der Zeit drei Spieler.



da die meisten spieler eh nicht richtig kiten können (rückwärtsgang...) bleiben sie oft in der AE range des maraudeurs. es gibt auch viele freunde die dir helfen können: magus, squigtreiba, tanks...

doch ich nehm an dir muss man das eh nicht erzählen. deswegen frage ich mich ob du wirklich willst, dass es einfacher wird einen melee zu spielen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. November 2008)

Ich finde einfach, dass die falschen Klassen CC haben.
Ich als erzi kann grademal eine halbe CC fähigkeit mein eingen nennen ( der kick mit 60 sec CD und 10 meter wegmach, dem dazu noch sehr oft widerstanden wird ) .

Wenn nicht zufällig n Feuermagier n käfig übrig hat, oder ich mit meinem Guildmate SW rumrenn sterb ich innerhalb von 3 sekunden an ner HK.


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach, dass die falschen Klassen CC haben.
> Ich als erzi kann grademal eine halbe CC fähigkeit mein eingen nennen ( der kick mit 60 sec CD und 10 meter wegmach, dem dazu noch sehr oft widerstanden wird ) .
> 
> Wenn nicht zufällig n Feuermagier n käfig übrig hat, oder ich mit meinem Guildmate SW rumrenn sterb ich innerhalb von 3 sekunden an ner HK.



wenn die heiler roots hätten dann gute nacht warhammer. ich spiel schamane und es währe viel zu einfach wenn ich noch einen root hätte. heiler haben schon eine hohe survivability gegebüber den rangedds weil sie ja HEILEN können. deswegen haben sie auch weniger CC und knockbacks. macht sinn finde ich.

und wenn du innerhalb von 3s stirbst, dann hast du

1. folgende stats vernachlässigt: widerstand, leben, initiative, (kampfgeschick)
2. vergessen zu detaunten (=50% weniger schaden vom ziel)
3. vergessen zu knockbacken/das cd nicht frei gehabt.
4. keine hots und kein schild auf dich gecastet
5. keine moralfähigkeit ready gehabt.

mindestens 3 der 5 punkte sind also selbstverschuldet. wenn du dich jedoch daran hälst, dann haben deine freunde genug zeit um dir zu helfen. ausser du stehst in maxrange zu jedem freundlichen mitspieler...


----------



## elodingens (25. November 2008)

hm als alter daoc spieler muss ich sagen, das die menge, dauer und cds von cc eigentlich ausreicht, das problem ist in meinen augen eher die quasi *fehlenden immunitätstimer* -.-

wenn man da noch was schrauben würde, würde das dem spiel sicherlich gut tun...


----------



## Firesign (25. November 2008)

CC ist dazu gedacht:

1. Den Feind zu rooten / stunnen... um wegzukommen (meist Caster)
2. Den Feind entwaffnen / umschubsen den Feind Handlungsunfähig zu machen (meist Melee)

das bedeutet, dass alle Caster CC brechen sollten, wenn das Opfer 
Schaden bekommt - egal von wem es Schaden bekommt.


----------



## WarNuts (25. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> wenn die heiler roots hätten dann gute nacht warhammer. ich spiel schamane und es währe viel zu einfach wenn ich noch einen root hätte. heiler haben schon eine hohe survivability gegebüber den rangedds weil sie ja HEILEN können. deswegen haben sie auch weniger CC und knockbacks. macht sinn finde ich.
> 
> und wenn du innerhalb von 3s stirbst, dann hast du
> 
> ...




Hmm... wenn ich nach deiner Meinung min. 3 der 5 Punkte beachte, dann frag ich mich, wie du die genannten Fähigkeiten innerhalb von 3 Sekunden nutzen willst, wenn du noch 1,5 Sekunden GCD hast? 


Btw. der Knockback vom Shami ist zwar soweit ganz lustig, weil er halt zur Klasse / Style passt. Aber trotzdem find ich die einzige CC Möglichkeit (wenn man auf Heilung geskillt ist) etwas daneben.


----------



## Valdarr (25. November 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Hmm... wenn ich nach deiner Meinung min. 3 der 5 Punkte beachte, dann frag ich mich, wie du die genannten Fähigkeiten innerhalb von 3 Sekunden nutzen willst, wenn du noch 1,5 Sekunden GCD hast?
> 
> 
> Btw. der Knockback vom Shami ist zwar soweit ganz lustig, weil er halt zur Klasse / Style passt. Aber trotzdem find ich die einzige CC Möglichkeit (wenn man auf Heilung geskillt ist) etwas daneben.




Manchmal ists echt schwer:

Detaunt - 1,5 sek - Hot - 1,5 sek - Schild/Instantheal (je nach Situation) - 1,5sek - same as before....

und ja das geht wunderbar. Ich find die meisten Melees immer sehr knuffig wenn se sich die Zähne an nem Heiler ausbeissen. Das ganze kannste aber vergessen wenn:

1. 2-x Melees/DDs auf dich einprügeln
2. der Levelunterschied massiv ist

Allerdings erreicht der jeweilige Melee genau das was er erreichen will und zwar fehlende Zeit sich um andere zu kümmern (bis auf einige wenige Hots und oder mal nen Instantheal).

Wenn mann sich dann aber ansieht wieviele Heiler dies wirklich tun kriegste nen Anfall. Ich jedenfalls brauch keinen Kick und bin trotzdem kein Opfer für jedermann.

greetz


----------



## HosenMatzz (25. November 2008)

stimmt genau. passiert nur atm nicht.

@clickrush dein guide geht mir irgendwo vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich poche sicherlich nicht immer auf sachlichkeit wie man an der umfrage sieht, aber jemand sollte schon argumente liefern wenn er jemand anderen flamed. 
und welchen melee spielst du auf welchem level. ernsthaft ?
ich weiß auch nicht wie sich jmd. anders so über die fragestellung in der umfrage mockieren kann. 1. wen interessierts wie das formuliert ist ? 2. kann man doch froh sein wenn man für 2. ist , weil wenn nicht soviele leute protest gevotet hätten, die verteilung tendenziell doch ganz anders aussehen würde.
--> warhammeralliance board.
also für mich ergibt die diskussion hauptsächlich eine fraktion die es genauso sieht wie ich und hnliche oder gleiche gründe nennt.
eine andere, die sagt l2p weil sie a) kein melee sind oder b) noch besser : imba melees die guides rückwärts auf chinesisch runterbeten können.


----------



## schmand (25. November 2008)

elodingens schrieb:


> hm als alter daoc spieler muss ich sagen, das die menge, dauer und cds von cc eigentlich ausreicht, das problem ist in meinen augen eher die quasi *fehlenden immunitätstimer* -.-
> 
> wenn man da noch was schrauben würde, würde das dem spiel sicherlich gut tun...



Wie ich es bereits auf Seite 2 geschrieben habe:

Klick


----------



## schmand (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> stimmt genau. passiert nur atm nicht.
> 
> @clickrush dein guide geht mir irgendwo vorbei
> 
> ...



Ok, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe: Du bist unsachlich und gibst zu, dass die Umfrage nicht sachlich ist und erwartest dann, dass jemand auch noch Argumente vorlegt ? Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachdenken , bevor du provokante Threads mit zielgerichteten Fragen aufmachst.


----------



## Incomming 336 (25. November 2008)

Polyjean schrieb:


> Versuch mal mit nem Shadowwarrior gegen ne Hexe länger als 10 sec. zu überleben _mit_ CC.
> Dann versuch das gleiche mal ohne CC.
> 
> Melee sind momental total overpowert, füg das mal als Antwormöglichkeit hinzu.



Melees sind nicht overpowered. Ranged DPS ist hat schlechter als Melee DPS. Und Melee DPS ist schlechter als Tank. Und Tank ist schlechter als Ranged DPS. Zum Healer kann ich jetzt keine genauen Infos sagen. 

Woher ich das weiß? Irgendson Video-Podcast von Warhammer Online.


----------



## heretik (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> stimmt genau. passiert nur atm nicht.
> 
> @clickrush dein guide geht mir irgendwo vorbei
> 
> ...



L2P. Barbar Lv 40, und ich richte mich nicht nach Guides, sondern nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand.

Und die Umfragestellung ist tatsächlich unter aller Sau. Bei einer neutralen Fragestellung hätten vielleicht sogar noch Leute mitgevotet, so isses einfach nur Heulerei.


----------



## DerTingel (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> @clickrush dein guide geht mir irgendwo vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und mit diesem beitrag hast du dir das letzte fünkchen glaubwürdigkeit selber geraubt. sorry, aber du machst dich grad lächerlich.
willst eine diskussion, gehst aber nicht auf argumente ein, sondern sagst sie seien subjektiv, ignorierst sie oder stempelst sie ohne begründung als unsinn ab.
sorry...einfach nur lachhaft was du hier betreibst. ich bin dem kindergarten schon lange entwachsen, wenn du auf dem niveau reden willst, ok. aber erwarte dann keine vernünftigen antworten mehr.
mfg


----------



## MadSquare (25. November 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, kein Melees, Caster, Range-Melee oder Heiler sollte kicken könnnen. Das sollte ausschließlich Tank vorbehalten sein.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (25. November 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, kein Melees, Caster, Range-Melee oder Heiler sollte kicken könnnen. Das sollte ausschließlich Tank vorbehalten sein.



Du hast dafür auch sicher hieb- und stichfeste Argumente die nicht auf "Weil ich es will" hinauslaufen oder?


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

WarNuts schrieb:


> Hmm... wenn ich nach deiner Meinung min. 3 der 5 Punkte beachte, dann frag ich mich, wie du die genannten Fähigkeiten innerhalb von 3 Sekunden nutzen willst, wenn du noch 1,5 Sekunden GCD hast?
> 
> 
> Btw. der Knockback vom Shami ist zwar soweit ganz lustig, weil er halt zur Klasse / Style passt. Aber trotzdem find ich die einzige CC Möglichkeit (wenn man auf Heilung geskillt ist) etwas daneben.



überleg nochmal: wenn du 3 der 5 genannten fähigkeiten nutzt, dann brauchst du mit gcd mindestens 3s bis 4,5s. wenn du noch mehr schaffst dann wirst du 6s haben. ich kann aus erfahrung sagen dass man sogar mit weniger als 5k leben überlebt, wenn 1 bis maximal 2 nahkämpfer einen fokussieren ohne dass man auf hilfe angewiesen ist. dh *du alleine beschäftigst 1-2 deiner hardcounter.*

ausserdem sollte jeder heiler und robenträger ein gespür für angriffe haben (zB wenn du exponiert bist) und schon mal anfangen zu kiten, detaunten, hotten...

@hosenmatz

ganz ehrlich: mein barbarentwink ist auf rang 17. da ich mich nicht einmal von cc befreien kann (erst ab 18), weiss ich wie schwierig es ist mit einem melee... trotzdem sehen die gegner meist alt aus (monstroskillung falls es interessiert). ich weiss noch nicht so gut wie es im high end aussieht mit melees. aber dort spiel ich einen schami und nicht selten hab ich barbaren in meiner gruppe.

und der guide ist für jedermann lesenswert, weil er nicht als rezept geschrieben ist, sonder intelligente gedanken festhält und das auf eine gut strukturierte weise. man merkt das der editor aus erfahrung schreibt und nicht etwa von der theorie her kommt. deshalb sehr lesenswert (nicht als flame verstehen)


----------



## MadSquare (25. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Du hast dafür auch sicher hieb- und stichfeste Argumente die nicht auf "Weil ich es will" hinauslaufen oder?


Ich dachte das wäre offensichtlich, aber ich erklär das gern etwas näher. Es passt zu Tanks schlichtweg, dass sie leute umwerfen udn wegstoßen können, da sie schwere, massive Stahlbüchsen sind. Während so ein im Vergleich schmächtiger Nahkämpfer das eben genau nicht ist. Ergo, es passt zu Tanks aber nicht wirklich zu anderen Klassen.
Außerdem beruf ich mich auf das Spielprinzip:
Tanks -> Bollwerk, soll Melees fernhalten und gegnerische Reihen durchbrechen
Range -> soll aus der ferne Schaden machen 
Nahkämpfer -> Soll aus der Nähe Schaden machen
Wiederrum passts zu den andren Klassen nicht wirklich.

gruß, Square.

p.s. du bist mit deinem Post sehr sehr nah an der Flame/Spam-Grenze, bitte verfeinere Artikulation.


----------



## Valdarr (25. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> überleg nochmal: wenn du 3 der 5 genannten fähigkeiten nutzt, dann brauchst du mit gcd mindestens 3s bis 4,5s. wenn du noch mehr schaffst dann wirst du 6s haben. ich kann aus erfahrung sagen dass man sogar mit weniger als 5k leben überlebt, wenn 1 bis maximal 2 nahkämpfer einen fokussieren ohne dass man auf hilfe angewiesen ist. dh *du alleine beschäftigst 1-2 deiner hardcounter.*
> 
> ausserdem sollte jeder heiler und robenträger ein gespür für angriffe haben (zB wenn du exponiert bist) und schon mal anfangen zu kiten, detaunten, hotten...
> 
> ...



Ehrliche Frage und keine blöde Anspielung und oder Flame!:

Wie machste des mit 2 Melees an den Hacken? Einer ist wie ich ja sagte mehr als nur drollig, *wenn* mann vernünftig agiert, aber bei 2 geh ich gnadenlos unter im Normalfall.

Ansonsten seh ich des ganze genauso wie du und man sollte halt net vergessen das Nahkampf nunmal nach wie vor gewisse Nachteile gegenüber Fernkampf hat. Die lassen sich auch net wegpatchen oder sonstwas. Nah am Gegner sein heisst auch in Reichweite für alle Stuns etc zu sein. Lebt damit oder rerolled....

greetz


----------



## MacJunkie79 (25. November 2008)

Und ich war so froh als WAR rauskam und noch nicht alle Denglisch und in Abkürzungen geredet haben. VerWoWen die Spieler langsam?


----------



## heretik (25. November 2008)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> Und ich war so froh als WAR rauskam und noch nicht alle Denglisch und in Abkürzungen geredet haben. VerWoWen die Spieler langsam?



Eine "VerWoWung" sehe ich darin, dass totaler Unfug wie "Wir loosen ab" oder ähnlicher Hirnfug geschrieben wird, hauptsache es hört sich professionell an und hat einen möglichst hohen Anteil an mutmaßlichem Englisch. Oder halt das übliche Geschwabber wie "LOLZ DU NAP" oder "halz maul du opfa".

MMORPG-Fachbegriffe wie CC, Melee (dann aber bitte auch richtig geschrieben, sonst lieber gleich Nahkämpfer), AE oder DD sollte man dann aber doch auch nutzen dürfen.


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Ehrliche Frage und keine blöde Anspielung und oder Flame!:
> 
> Wie machste des mit 2 Melees an den Hacken? Einer ist wie ich ja sagte mehr als nur drollig, *wenn* mann vernünftig agiert, aber bei 2 geh ich gnadenlos unter im Normalfall.
> 
> ...



hab deswegen 1-2 gegner geschrieben. 2 melees kann ich nur hinhalten wenn ich wirklich alles richtig mache und die gesamt situation vorteilhaft ist. zB wenn ich glück habe und durch iiiik noch weiter weg geschlagen werde (man schlägt sich ja auch selber weg. random). und wenn irgendwo eine sichtsperre ist, wo ich mich verstecken kann, und durch drum rum und drüberhüpfen ab und zu aus der sicht komm.

wenn die beiden jedoch moral1 gleichzeitig draufknallen und ich in dem moment grad wenig hp habe, dann ist auch sense.


----------



## Valdarr (25. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> hab deswegen 1-2 gegner geschrieben. 2 melees kann ich nur hinhalten wenn ich wirklich alles richtig mache und die gesamt situation vorteilhaft ist. zB wenn ich glück habe und durch iiiik noch weiter weg geschlagen werde (man schlägt sich ja auch selber weg. random). und wenn irgendwo eine sichtsperre ist, wo ich mich verstecken kann, und durch drum rum und drüberhüpfen ab und zu aus der sicht komm.
> 
> wenn die beiden jedoch moral1 gleichzeitig draufknallen und ich in dem moment grad wenig hp habe, dann ist auch sense.



Also des übliche Rumgerenne und Rumgehüpfe. Dachte bloss du nimmst den 2ten noch irgendwie teilweise raus oder ähnliches.


----------



## clickrush (25. November 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Also des übliche Rumgerenne und Rumgehüpfe. Dachte bloss du nimmst den 2ten noch irgendwie teilweise raus oder ähnliches.



rausnehmen? nene. detaunten, wegkicken, mich selber hotten und schilden und dann rennen und hüpfen.

was meinst du denn mit rausnehmen? würd mich wunder nehmen.


----------



## HosenMatzz (25. November 2008)

wäh wäh... ruhig blut, sonst kommt der sensenmann noch frühzeitig ^^
die umfrageantworten beinhalten ja,nein, weiß nicht ... 
wer nicht abstimmen will muss nicht, wer nichts posten will muss es auch nicht.
aber hier über kredibiltät oder ähnliches zu fluchen ist wohl meilenweit von der realität weg.
abgesehen davon, dass hier eh alles ot wird (nicht nur mein thread) schließt die umfrage keineswegs aus, dass man ordentlich antwortet.
und für die farbenblinden unter euch : zwischen toternst und unnötiger spraddel ohne inhalt gibt es tatsächliche zwischenzonen.
wie auch immer.
wegen mir kann die geschichte hier geclosed werden, ist eh nur noch dafür da, dass sich leute versuchen virtuell zu profilieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xenrus (25. November 2008)

Um auch auf der 4. Seite deinen Thread einmal kurz zusammenzufassen:

WÄÄÄÄÄÄ WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ ich werd dauernd gekillt!!!!!!!1111 das is net fair!!!!!!! WÄÄHHHHH

Meine Vermutung kommt dazu:

WÄHHHHH ich werd WAR nicht verlängern und geh wieder zu WoW, da hat jede Klasse etwas gegen den CC und ich kann dann alle Wegroxxxxxxxxorn!!!!111111

Tschüss!!!! WÄHHH


Meine Antwort: Jo, gz!


----------



## HosenMatzz (25. November 2008)

interessante interpretation und guter tip. nur komplett falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist ja nicht so, dass man wenn man in sp mal gewinnt auf middenland, man beim zergen nicht auch ganz oben ist.
das mag manchem genügen... ich finde das belanglos.
interessanter ist in nem spiel das man nicht 500:50 gewinnt noch halbwegs was reißen zu können.


----------



## Alwina (25. November 2008)

Bei manchen Antworten fragt man sich schon wie alt die Leute sind aber,

@ TE 

Den Threadtitel denke ich kann man was besser wählen .
Und die Antwortmöglichkeiten in der Umfrage sind sehr unglücklich gewählt obwohl sie im Prinzip Ja,Nein,weis nicht enthalten , sowas sollte man um einiges neutraler fassen oder besser ganz weglassen .
Wobei man hier denke ich  eh mehr differenzieren muesste .
So sieht das nur nach einem Thread eines frustrierten MDPS aus .

denn an sich hat das Thema CC sicher etwas worüber man diskussieren kann.


----------



## Mephals (25. November 2008)

Ohne CC wären die stoffie dd's ja diesen verdammt viel dmg raushauenden Hexenkriegern oder Babaren volkommen ausgeliefert 
Also meiner Meinung nach sind sie meist - die Betonung liegt auf meist - sehr sinnvoll 
und wenn ein Vollnoob net heilen kann nervt des auch. Deswegen schaffen wir die Heilung auch nicht ab


----------



## HosenMatzz (25. November 2008)

haste recht.
aber sich so wie manche hier drüber aufzuregen, zeigt echt nur tiefen frust über sachen die weit wichtiger sind als war.


----------



## Alwina (25. November 2008)

HosenMatzz schrieb:


> haste recht.
> aber sich so wie manche hier drüber aufzuregen, zeigt echt nur tiefen frust über sachen die weit wichtiger sind als war.



frust würde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen .
Aber im  Prinzip gebe ich dir recht . Es gibt zuviele Leute die vergessen , so abgedroschen es klingen mag , das es sich hier nur um ein Spiel handelt .


----------



## Valdarr (25. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> rausnehmen? nene. detaunten, wegkicken, mich selber hotten und schilden und dann rennen und hüpfen.
> 
> was meinst du denn mit rausnehmen? würd mich wunder nehmen.



Blöd formuliert hast Recht. Meinte nicht "rausnehmen" wörtlich im Sinne von "aus dem Kampf nehmen" , sondern dachte an zusätzliche Detaunts/Möglichkeiten eingehenden Schaden zu minimieren. Als Rp kannste ja theoretisch den einen Melee mit 50% Dmg Reduktion belegen und zeitnah des Schild mit 50% Dmgreduktion anwerfen. 

Ergo macht der eine Melee bei theoretischen 1000 pro Schlag nurnoch 250 und der 2te 500, allerdings nur solange der Detaunt und des Schild laufen.

Aber des hat sich ohnehin erledigt. Nachdem ich grad festgestellt hab das mein Abo aufgrund von Bankfehlern seitens Goa dicht ist ist mit spielen eh Essig und nachdem ich ein wenig gegoogelt hab seh ich auch vollkommen schwarz hinsichtlich einer zeitnahen und vernünftigen Lösung. Schade eigentlich, aber nu vergraulen se wohl noch Spieler durch besagten Mumpitz.

greetz


----------



## Rauron (26. November 2008)

Ich les hier andauernd wie sch... es ist, dass alle immer nur in Grps stehen und somit der Schleicher keinen umhauen kann ...
Ich frag mal anders rum: Welche Klasse schafft es aus einer vollen und aufmerksamen Grp auch nur 1 Spieler zu killen? Keine! Am Ehesten kann das nämlich noch nen Schleicher schaffen.
Sry Leute, wenn ihr natürlich immer nur allein hinter die Linien lauft und da versucht solo-Aktionen fernab jeglicher Healrange durchzuführen, die dann schief gehen, dann seid ihrs selbst Schuld.
Hab oft genug ne Grp aus 2-3 Hexenkriegerinnen gesehen, die die gesamte Hintermannschaft der Ordler auseinander genommen hat, wo die Ordler weniger als 3 Sek je überlebt haben.

Weiterhin wird hier auch so oft dargestellt, dass einzige Aufgabe der Schleicher ist, in der Hintermannschaft der Gegner zu agieren. Auch bei der eigenen Gruppe können sie doch ne Menge leisten. Dank Angriffen, die Rüstung komplett ignorieren, können sie ebenfalls sich um Tanks kümmern, die die eigenen Mitspieler angreifen etc.


----------



## Volun (26. November 2008)

was ist denn Snare?


----------



## Peraine1 (26. November 2008)

Eine Verlangsamung des Gegners.


----------



## Alwina (26. November 2008)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ich les hier andauernd wie sch... es ist, dass alle immer nur in Grps stehen und somit der Schleicher keinen umhauen kann ...
> Ich frag mal anders rum: Welche Klasse schafft es aus einer vollen und aufmerksamen Grp auch nur 1 Spieler zu killen? Keine! Am Ehesten kann das nämlich noch nen Schleicher schaffen.
> Sry Leute, wenn ihr natürlich immer nur allein hinter die Linien lauft und da versucht solo-Aktionen fernab jeglicher Healrange durchzuführen, die dann schief gehen, dann seid ihrs selbst Schuld.
> Hab oft genug ne Grp aus 2-3 Hexenkriegerinnen gesehen, die die gesamte Hintermannschaft der Ordler auseinander genommen hat, wo die Ordler weniger als 3 Sek je überlebt haben.
> ...



Aus meiner Sicht hast du zum Teil Recht zum Teil auch nicht .
Das es fast unmöglich ist aus einer vollen Grp einen zu killen ist ok .

Anderseits sind gerade die Soloaktionen die Hauptaufgabe des Schleichers für den Schutz der eigenen Mitspieler sind die Tanks zuständig .
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Hauptaufgabe des Schleichers angeschlagene Gegner aus dem Hinterhalt zu killen oder einzelne vom Spawnpunkt nachrückende Gegner.


----------



## Pantezza (26. November 2008)

blasülz...

ganz ehrlich wer denkt das tanks beim heiler bleiben sollten und deffen is fehl am platz, hab zwar keine ahnung wie das beim chosen aussieht da ich nurn orc spiele, aber wen ich da nicht mindestens bei den gegnerheilern klebe geht da gar nix down, ganz einfach zwecks mein aeroot, meinen 2 single silence, und mein moral2 ae silence(nimmt auf die BW´s mit), die heiler stehn meistens so das man alle zur gleichen zeit silencen kann mit den genannten möglichkeiten als ork die hieler so in bedrängnis schaffen wen noch 2-3 andere mitziehn das die praktisch zum sterben verurteilt sind.

ganz ehrlich ich wüsste nur 3 möglichkeiten wie ichnem heiler helfen könnte, bewachen rauf wegkicken und rooten, und meistens hilft das nen scheiss also lieber deren heiler bearbeiten bringt insgesamt mehr, auch wens dann mehr in eine glücksache kippt, die shclacht weil ja entweder deren oder eure heiler vorher down sind, aber meine erfahrung lieber schlecht gesilenced, als gut gedefft


----------



## Valdarr (26. November 2008)

Pantezza schrieb:


> blasülz...
> 
> ganz ehrlich wer denkt das tanks beim heiler bleiben sollten und deffen is fehl am platz, hab zwar keine ahnung wie das beim chosen aussieht da ich nurn orc spiele, aber wen ich da nicht mindestens bei den gegnerheilern klebe geht da gar nix down, ganz einfach zwecks mein aeroot, meinen 2 single silence, und mein moral2 ae silence(nimmt auf die BW´s mit), die heiler stehn meistens so das man alle zur gleichen zeit silencen kann mit den genannten möglichkeiten als ork die hieler so in bedrängnis schaffen wen noch 2-3 andere mitziehn das die praktisch zum sterben verurteilt sind.
> 
> ganz ehrlich ich wüsste nur 3 möglichkeiten wie ichnem heiler helfen könnte, bewachen rauf wegkicken und rooten, und meistens hilft das nen scheiss also lieber deren heiler bearbeiten bringt insgesamt mehr, auch wens dann mehr in eine glücksache kippt, die shclacht weil ja entweder deren oder eure heiler vorher down sind, aber meine erfahrung lieber schlecht gesilenced, als gut gedefft



Gesprochen wie ein wahrer Ork......Abteilung Attacke und der Rest interessiert eh bloss am Rande. Bin jedenfalls dankbar wenn ich solcherlei Gegner hab.

Sry aber dein Argument von wegen Heiler schützen nutzt eh nix ist Mumpitz². Ein einzelner Tank der hinten mal auf die Heiler aufpasst sorgt oftmals dafür das vorne die Front überlebt bzw. überhaupt geheilt werden kann. Da lob ich mir echt die Eisenbrecher etc. die net bloss in einer Bahn denken und realisieren das nicht nur ein Weg nach Rom führt.

greetz


----------



## clickrush (26. November 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Gesprochen wie ein wahrer Ork......Abteilung Attacke und der Rest interessiert eh bloss am Rande. Bin jedenfalls dankbar wenn ich solcherlei Gegner hab.
> 
> Sry aber dein Argument von wegen Heiler schützen nutzt eh nix ist Mumpitz². Ein einzelner Tank der hinten mal auf die Heiler aufpasst sorgt oftmals dafür das vorne die Front überlebt bzw. überhaupt geheilt werden kann. Da lob ich mir echt die Eisenbrecher etc. die net bloss in einer Bahn denken und realisieren das nicht nur ein Weg nach Rom führt.
> 
> greetz



also ich persönlich ruf einen unsrer tanks einfach zu mir wenn ich ihn brauch. ein paar sekunden schaff ichs auch ohne tank. und da kommt er schon angetrabt *stampf* *stampf* *Waaagh" *mosch* *zerfetz* *wegkick* danke digga! aber jetzt wieder ab an die front und pass auf dass du diesmal keinen durchlässt!

n tank ist so ähnlich wien torwart beim fussball. nur dass er ganz vorne steht und halt noch etwas zurückrennen kann wenn er einen ball verpasst. dann wieder schön nach vorne gekickt und gut ist. ansonsten gönn ich den tanks das moschen, weil sie dadurch für verwirrung stiften und den kopp hinhalten. wenn sie ständig neben mir stehen würden, dann würd ich ständig im rangedfokus stehn.


----------



## Valdarr (26. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> also ich persönlich ruf einen unsrer tanks einfach zu mir wenn ich ihn brauch. ein paar sekunden schaff ichs auch ohne tank. und da kommt er schon angetrabt *stampf* *stampf* *Waaagh" *mosch* *zerfetz* *wegkick* danke digga! aber jetzt wieder ab an die front und pass auf dass du diesmal keinen durchlässt!
> 
> n tank ist so ähnlich wien torwart beim fussball. nur dass er ganz vorne steht und halt noch etwas zurückrennen kann wenn er einen ball verpasst. dann wieder schön nach vorne gekickt und gut ist. ansonsten gönn ich den tanks das moschen, weil sie dadurch für verwirrung stiften und den kopp hinhalten. wenn sie ständig neben mir stehen würden, dann würd ich ständig im rangedfokus stehn.



Joah ansonsten gibts da noch die Sorte die neben wegkicken aus der Heilerreihe auch mal nen gegnerischen Heiler in die Melees kicken. Allerdings hab ich diese fiese Sorte auch schonmal derbst verflucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Naja CC ist schon wichtig, aber manchmal auch einfach nur übertrieben. Ne stufenweise Abschwächung der Wirkdauer (bei wiederholter Anwendung auf ein Ziel) oder ne kurzzeitige Immunität wäre schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Lucero (26. November 2008)

aus daoc sicht ist das cc potnetial hier doch kinderkram
- 9sekunden stun *schild style / zauber / reaction styles / ml-fähigkeit* 
- über eine minute mezz 
- über eine minute  root
- dd mit snare
- seuche mit snare *plus 50% heilungsabzug*
- styles mit snare
- speedfalle *verdammt grosser, stationärer, ae effekt
==== fast alles als single wie auch als ae effekt. viele effekte als instant möglich. wobei das eh egal ist, da man die zaubergeschwindigkeit extrem verkürzen kann, so dass es manchmal, aufgrund des serverlags, kaum einen spürbaren unterschied macht.

selbst wenn warhammer mehr cc möglichkeiten haben sollte (ich habe es und werde es nicht nachzählen), so ist es bei daoc extremer, da die effekt teilweise extrem viel länger anhalten und der damage-output extrem viel höher ist *ein stoffel kann bei daoc ein weiches ziel locker aus einer gruppe rausnuken, solange keine heilbatterie läuft. wenn die ganze gruppe einen mezz gefuttert hat, und purge gerade nicht bereit ist, kann sogar mehr drinn sein (erfordert aber auch etwas glück)


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (26. November 2008)

Wieso kann ich eigentlich alle drei Antwortmöglichkeiten gleichzeitig ankreuzen??


----------



## Rauron (27. November 2008)

Alwina schrieb:


> Anderseits sind gerade die Soloaktionen die Hauptaufgabe des Schleichers für den Schutz der eigenen Mitspieler sind die Tanks zuständig .
> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Hauptaufgabe des Schleichers angeschlagene Gegner aus dem Hinterhalt zu killen oder einzelne vom Spawnpunkt nachrückende Gegner.


Seh ich komplett anders, WAR ist ein Gruppenspiel, das auch bei den Schleichern nicht aufhört. Dazu gehört Gegner zu fokusen (angeschlagene Gegner finishen ok), sich in Healrange aufhalten, andere Spieler schützen etc.
Einzelne nachrückende Gegner vom Spawnpunkt zu killen ist für mich eher ne Solo-Farm-Aktion.

Bei DAoC war das anders, da war für Schleicher keine wirkliche Gruppenberechtigung vorhanden, da wesentlich besser gepanzerte Spieler den gleichen Schaden raushauen konnten (Söldner, Wilde etc.).


----------



## manwe2008 (27. November 2008)

Das mit den CC's is schlichweg zum k...n!!!

Ist mir anfangs eigentlich nie aufgefallen. Ich spielte nen Feuermagier (31). Range DPS da stehst eh viel rum und ballerst und hast selbst nen cc. Jetzt habe ich aber noch nen Chaosbarb (21) angefangen. Wenn du an deine Ziele ran musst ist das einfach nur lächerlich. Du gehst vor, stehst im root, klickst es weg (60sec cd) gehst ein Stück weiter, stehst im nächsten. Kein Schutz kein DR nichts. Hier muss was passieren. Ich mag das Spiel aber wenn sich da nix ändert ist diese Sache meine Kündigung.

Vorschlag:
CC nur 3 Sekunden dafür unbreakable und für 20 Sekunden imun gegen weitere CC Effekte

Warum?
CC machst das Spiel für verschiedene Konstellationen zum Easyplay. Wie sieht das Standartsetup aus bei der Order? 4-6 Feuermagier 3-5 Healer 2-5 Sonstige idR. aber Range DPS welche ja alle CC haben. Du wirst cc'ed und weggebombt. Macht echt Spaß ... ok muss sagen ja mit meinem FM macht das wirklich laune aber mit nem Barb kannst du es knicken. Kein vernünftiges Gameplay mehr vorallem in BG's wo viel gezerge auf engem Raum ist wie zB. Murkain Tempel. In BG's wie Phönixtor fällt es nicht so stark auf.

Es war bei WoW schon schlecht aber zumindest gab es einen DR. Hier ist es unterste Schublade. beste Lösung dazu hatte bislang AoC ...


----------



## Skatero (27. November 2008)

Rauron schrieb:


> Ich frag mal anders rum: Welche Klasse schafft es aus einer vollen und aufmerksamen Grp auch nur 1 Spieler zu killen? Keine! Am Ehesten kann das nämlich noch nen Schleicher schaffen.
> Sry Leute, wenn ihr natürlich immer nur allein hinter die Linien lauft und da versucht solo-Aktionen fernab jeglicher Healrange durchzuführen, die dann schief gehen, dann seid ihrs selbst Schuld.


Es ist schon möglich. Nur fällt der Gegner oft erst um wenn man selber tot ist.
Man schleicht sich an, dann macht man die Attacke die immer Schaden macht wenn er sich bewegt.
Der Gegner will weglaufen, doch das macht nur noch mehr Schaden. Und am Schluss ist mindestens einer von beiden tot. Kommt halt drauf an wie sich der Gegner anstellt.


----------



## Rauron (28. November 2008)

manwe2008 schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> CC nur 3 Sekunden dafür unbreakable und für 20 Sekunden imun gegen weitere CC Effekte
> 
> Warum?
> ...


Öhm, wenn man CC so nerven würde, wie von Dir beschrieben, dann macht man Melee-Klassen zum Easyplay. Ich stell mir dabei mal den Mourkain-Tempel vor mit der Aufstellung von Order, die Du grad beschrieben hast --> die massenhaften DD von Seiten der Zerstörung kommen zu den Ordlern ... 3 Sekunden Root ... und danach werden die Feuermages ganz locker mal eben alle umgenietet ... weil gibt ja auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, wie die sich verteidigen können. Heal bringt auch nix, wenn da mehrere aufn Feuermage rumkloppen.

Und den Mourkain-Tempel als Maßstab zu nehmen, halte ich auch für bedenklich; in keinem anderen SC ist solch eine geballte Spieleransammlung vorhanden wie in Mourkain, da dort der Raum sehr eng ist und es ja vom SC auch schon nur ums zergen geht. Und wie Du bereits sagtest, ists in anderen SC auch nicht so wild. Sowieso ist T2 nicht wirklich das Endgame ...

Davon ab, gibts demnächst nen 5-Sek-Immunity-Timer auf Root und die Abklingzeiten von Root werden bei allen Klassen um 50% erhöht. Dazu wird es eine erhebliche Chance geben, dass Roots auch durch Dots gebrochen werden. Ich denke mal, dass sind schon gravierende Änderungen. Ich persönlich glaube, dass hierdurch auch der eine oder andere Feuerzauberer das Handtuch werfen wird. Da bin ich doch froh, selbst Order zu sein, hätte nämlich kein Bock auf noch längere Warteschlangen für SCs.


----------

